# Betta Dragon's eyesight...?



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Having kept bettas for a couple years now I've wondered about the "Dragon" bettas having "obscured" eyesight. When you observe a dragon closely there are some who's dragon "scaling" cover portions of their eyeball, and then there are those that do not. The question is: Does the "scaling" covering some dragons eyes obscure or hamper their vision? Are there genetic issues that "create" eye problems?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

erm, unless I'm hopelessly mistaken, dragon is no different than regular betta. The "dragon" is just a painted-like coloring. So the "scale" color might include their eyes but it shouldn't hamper their vision.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the scaling over the eyes does hamper their vision a bit, yes. if you could get pictures to show what you mean exactly, it'd be easie to tell you. x:

but, that IS a HUGE problem in dragon bettas. many times, breeders aren't careful about how they breed them, and the scaling covers the eyes and causes the bettas to be either totally blind, or partly blind. the best way to keep this from happening, is to watch the bettas you want to breed closely. my brother's dragon didn't go blind until he was at least 2 years old(roughly. he was a pet store betta), but then there's some who show blindness almost right away.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

It is obvious in some, the eyes look like they are covered. And Luimeril is right, it is a BIG issue for dragons


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

The dragon scaling can grow over the eye and block portions of eye-sight. 










Is this case. the fish is completely blind (known as a "diamond eye")


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for responding everybody. I knew there had to be an issue with those "scales" over the eye of some dragons I've seen. When shopping a dragon it's just another thing to look for when selecting. Thanks again.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Scaling over the eyes usually doesn't affect them health-wise.  Just harder to see some things.  
It doesn't make them any less valuable. ^^ I actually kinda like it- not the "diamond eye" one though...that's just freaky.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

youlovegnats said:


> I actually kinda like it- not the "diamond eye" one though...that's just freaky.


Glad I'm not the only one who thinks so. I like the look of the thicker scales, but the covered eyes look creepy.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

o.o so is their bodies different than regular bettas? Like... Stronger? Like battle suit?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

*Super armor ENGAGE!* 

Lol, I wish! That'd be sweet, but I think they just have thicker scaling- not super duper though. xD


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

the scaling over the eye most likely causes blindness or partial blindness. I have a mostly blind betta with the scaling over his eyes.


----------



## Moon (Jul 4, 2011)

poor thing


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i adore blind bettas. my white HMPK, Theo, was mostly blind(he could see shadows and shapes from tests i ran). i'm a sucker for them, because they're so unfortunate. if you ever get one, feel free to shoot me a PM on care. Theo taught me alot about caring for a blind betta, and i enjoy sharing what he taught me.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

It's not actually scales over the eyes. It's the build up of the tiny crystals that gives dragons that armored look. All bettas have these, it's what gives them their iridesence. The tiny crystals are like prisims that refract light. Thats why your betta can seem to change color depending on what angle your looking at it and if you take a photo with a flash.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My halfmoon cellophane I believe has sight problems. Most fish zip right over when you drop food in the tank but Zinfandel swims around it or past it without seeing it. HeCAN chase food to the bottom so I think he has some sight.


----------

